# How To Include Architecture in MASTERSITES



## dave (Feb 10, 2014)

I need to be able to include either i386 or x64 in the MASTERSITES directive.  Something like this:

```
MATERSITES= http://some.site/dist/os/FreeBSD-${ARCHITECTURE}/
```

How is that done?

And for future reference, where can I find a list of all the variables available in a port Makefile?


----------



## fonz (Feb 10, 2014)

dave said:
			
		

> I need to be able to include either i386 or x64 in the MASTERSITES directive.  Something like this:
> 
> ```
> MATERSITES= http://some.site/dist/os/FreeBSD-${ARCHITECTURE}/
> ```


You were almost right: ${ARCH}.



			
				dave said:
			
		

> And for future reference, where can I find a list of all the variables available in a port Makefile?


You might want to have a look in /usr/ports/Mk.


----------



## dave (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks.

Now how would I change "amd64" to "x64"?


----------



## fonz (Feb 10, 2014)

dave said:
			
		

> Now how would I change "amd64" to "x64"?


Perhaps there are more elegant solutions, but one way would be to use: 
	
	



```
${ARCH:C/amd/x/}
```


----------



## dave (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks again - very helpful.


----------

